# Rent committee



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi all

Does anyone have any useful numbers / contacts for the Rent Committee? I've found a couple online but they just ring out - even early morning - so I'm not convinced they're current. I'm trying to get some advice for one of our employees so if anyone can point me in the right direction as to how to get in touch with them I'd be really grateful. 

Thanks

K


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know what a rent committee is


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Katiepotato,
Im trying to find the number (s) for you.
I know they open at 7.30 am and close at 2.30 pm (though they stop seeing people at 1pm.)

I will post it when I find it.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Sgilli -after much searching managed to find a number myself. If anyone else needs it, it is:

(04) 221 5555

Ask to be put through to the Rent Committee, and call early! I have tried every day this week but only managed to speak to someone when I rang at about 7.45 am today. 

If you need to file a claim, they advised that your best bet is to go to the Dubai Municipality building and see someone in person.


----------



## SCB (Jun 24, 2008)

I've had to go to the Rent Committee. It is a very busy place at the moment with the current rental situations!! Almost impossible to get through on the phone. As previously stated on this thread, go early, you will be in a queue for opening at 07.30am! They do, however, have a 'ticket number' system so you wait your turn. They have an 'Enquiry' section you can visit first to tell them your plight or ask general info, the lady we saw was very helpful. 

If you need to lodge a 'case' then you have to take a ticket number for a different section. When we went to lodge our case, it took 2.5 hours, due to the running backwards and forwards between the 2 Municipality buildings (which are nextdoor to each other) as some staff are in one building, but typing and cashiers are in the other!! Take some water with you and lots of patience. The one good thing we were surprised about though, which is definitely worth a mention, is that we were given the date for our 'Case Hearing' at the end of this 2.5 hours, so no waiting around for weeks hoping to hear from them for a date - marvellous! 

FYI Rent Committee office is open through the summer, but Court is closed for summer until end Aug, so no Hearings until early Sept now.

Rent Committee is in the front of the main Municipality building on the Deira Creek Side, close to Radisson Hotel.


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

SCB said:


> I've had to go to the Rent Committee. It is a very busy place at the moment with the current rental situations!! Almost impossible to get through on the phone. As previously stated on this thread, go early, you will be in a queue for opening at 07.30am! They do, however, have a 'ticket number' system so you wait your turn. They have an 'Enquiry' section you can visit first to tell them your plight or ask general info, the lady we saw was very helpful.
> 
> If you need to lodge a 'case' then you have to take a ticket number for a different section. When we went to lodge our case, it took 2.5 hours, due to the running backwards and forwards between the 2 Municipality buildings (which are nextdoor to each other) as some staff are in one building, but typing and cashiers are in the other!! Take some water with you and lots of patience. The one good thing we were surprised about though, which is definitely worth a mention, is that we were given the date for our 'Case Hearing' at the end of this 2.5 hours, so no waiting around for weeks hoping to hear from them for a date - marvellous!
> 
> ...


SCB, that was quite insightful, thanks  Just curious, was your case with respect to increasing the rent beyond acceptable law? did you eventually win a favorable verdict? 

Trying to weigh pros and cons. Is it more logical/advantageous to 

(a) winning the tentative rent case (rent increase capped as per law), consequences - accepting a *non-renewable contract* for the same. 

(b) simply accepting an unreasonable hike in annual rent, consequences - an indefinite renewable contract and not having to move.


----------

